# Iron a Tweed Jacket?



## thegovteach (Dec 2, 2012)

Okay, you came through on my jacket to Seattle....however, I have a even more perplexing question...

i am traveling to Maine, Vermont in the next few days and I am packing a tweed jacket. I can't wear it on the flight from Houston to Boston. I literally would die of heat exhaustion here before I arrived in New England... 

I am going to pack the jacket as suggested with shoulder inside shoulder.

My question is this, can a tweed jacket be ironed? If so, how difficult is the process?


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

I suggest not--strongly!

Tweed is the best fabric to travel with, though. When you get to your hotel, just unpack it, place it on a hanger, and hang it in the bathroom, and turn the shower on HOT. After a few minutes you'll have a nice, wrinkle-free tweed jacket, having given it a very thorough steam, causing the fibres to spring back and wrinkles to vanish!

You'll be very surprised at the results!


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

There's a way of folding a jacket so that it barely wrinkles. I'm sure somewhere on the Internet you can find a diagram, but basically it entails folding it inside out, push the armhole of one side into an alignment with the other arm, then fold it in half. If done properly it should be more than adequate, especially if you hang the coat on a wooden hanger in the bathroom while you take a hot shower when you get to your destination. And in New England we really are not offended by a few wrinkles.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Besides, like linen tweed gains character with a wrinkle or two. A bit of bracken across the shoulders doesn't hurt either, though having your Lab sleep on it before you leave is probably a bit over the top.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Most wrinkles in tweed will come out with use. If you want to speed up the process, try a light pressing, iron on medium. You want the tweed to straighten out but you also want it to stay springy. Steaming could work, too, but I'd go easy with it to avoid a buildup of condensation between the tweed fabric and the lining.


----------



## alaric (May 23, 2005)

TweedyDon said:


> I suggest not--strongly!
> 
> Tweed is the best fabric to travel with, though. When you get to your hotel, just unpack it, place it on a hanger, and hang it in the bathroom, and turn the shower on HOT. After a few minutes you'll have a nice, wrinkle-free tweed jacket, having given it a very thorough steam, causing the fibres to spring back and wrinkles to vanish!
> 
> You'll be very surprised at the results!


This has always worked well for me. I would also say steam only for any tweed or textured jacket.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Don't steam your jacket. Tweed is resilient. Just let it hang in the closet.

A good explanation of why you shouldn't:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...2-Steaming-a-suit-risky&p=1006669#post1006669


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

TweedyDon sent me a Corbin Tweed last year. When I got it out of the box, it was folded pretty well. I was afraid of wrinkles, but it was so hearty and robust it sprang out of the box and seemingly laughed in the face of wrinkles. I could have worn it then and no one would have known.

Your tweed's gonna be fine. I would look up that proper way of folding a jacket diagram though.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

What PG said: If you are having trouble with tweed wrinkling, you should, perhaps, invest in a more robust tweed.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

Jovan said:


> Don't steam your jacket. Tweed is resilient. Just let it hang in the closet.
> 
> A good explanation of why you shouldn't:
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...2-Steaming-a-suit-risky&p=1006669#post1006669


This. I would never steam my tweed.

Simply hanging them properly will usually take the wrinkles out fairly quickly, relative to other fabrics.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Roetzel describes a very adequate manner of folding a jacket to prevent distress in transit. 

At any rate, tweeds can take a lickin' and keep on tickin'. :icon_smile_wink:


----------

